# DCC Power Supply



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

Greetings,

I recently purchased QSI decoders for a couple of my Dash-9's and need some help with figuring out a power supply. I currently have an Aristo ultima power supply that I use for DC operations, which works fine, but I would like to use DCC. For DCC I have the MRC Prodigy Express and the MRC 8 Amp booster. I checked the track voltage and it's about 12 volts. Is there a way to use the ultima power supply in conjunction with my DCC equipment? Of so how do I hook everything up? Or do I need some other type of power supply?

Thanks in advance,
Rick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the prodigy manual tell you anything about your question? 

12 volts DCC is too low, but you have a meter that will read DCC voltage accurately? You need a RMS AC voltmeter.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

What MRC 8 amp booster do you have? The older ADxxx has a pot that lets you set the voltage for G scale. The new Prodigy series model has a 15 v transormer so I suspect you would not get more than 14 v on the track. I run trains with both that and unless you are looking for a land speed record - you should be OK. 

Peter.


----------

